# Tivo - Interesting mod, Doomed Auction.



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

no auction links

Not advertising, but hopefully he in on here and changes his auction accordingly.

Screen shot of his lifetime service number is not good for any buyer.

Also the fan mod?????? Is this the most useless modification ever????

The board speeds up the main fan if the temp increases, so it is really really not needed... Looks a right mess..


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I thought the fan operated at a constant speed with 2.5.5x software?

Used to vary with earlier versions...

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, the constant speed is not full speed though, so in some circumstances we get less cooling than we did with v1.52 and its temperature varied fan speeds.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> no auction links


LOL at the fan! ha ha ha ha - so not necessary 

I offered him £20 for the machine....


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Yes, the constant speed is not full speed though, so in some circumstances we get less cooling than we did with v1.52 and its temperature varied fan speeds.


Actually, if the TiVo senses an 'overheat' situation (and puts up the 'flames' screen) then the fan speed is bumped up to the max, even with 2.5.5.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Flames screen?!
Cool - just learnt yet another new thing about my TiVo

Not sure I'll try to overheat it just to see the screen - but admit I am tempted!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Has anyone got a screen capture of these flames?

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Screenshots here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290296

They are in /tvbin on tivo,

E.g.

% cd /tvbin
% ./osdwriter flames.cs22

will display the flames one direct on tivo


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Flamin' 'eck!

(Too obvious? )


----------

